# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.0 G6 LTE and more! Again World First Really New

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.0 G6 LTE and more! Again World First Really New*     *We are again given you the oportunity for doing the right choice before...*  *zzHuawei Advanced Tool* ---> *More Advanced Than EVER*   *New WorldWide Update from The King of Huawei Phones.... Most Wanted, World First...*    *Choose zZKey = Build Confidence + Increase Expertise*  *Again Solution is FREE!!!. Enjoy it.*   *What's New:*
------------------------------------ *Huawei G6-U10 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G6-U34 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G6-U251 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G6-L11 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G6-L22 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G6-L33 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G630-U10 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G630-U20 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST* *Huawei G630-U251 [Direct Unlock, Read Bootloader Code, Repair Simlock] All One Click , NOT ROOT NEEDED, WORLD FIRST*
------------------------------------   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change   IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,   changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own   responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this   software.*  * 
Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
MEID Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock Operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Read Bootloder Code...Supported!
Direct LTE Unlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *zZKey Suite 1.09* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT* 
1- @Pufi164 -> *5 FREE Credits*
2- @erocelmaster -> *5 FREE Credits*
3- @reda86 -> *5 FREE Credits*   *Please Contact US*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei G6-L11 LTE unlock Done wih zZKey*  *Operation Log:*
  Quote:  			 				Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer: HUAWEI
Model: *HUAWEI G6-L11*
Build ID: *G6-L11V100R001C02B116*
Flash Memory: EMMC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Linux version 3.4.0-g7472ca7 (@pekeaulxd0021) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 25 17:39:20 CST 2014
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial: 7N2QMA147M007xxx
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Simlock Status...
Simlock Status: Phone Locked. 
Creating Simlock Backup...
Unlocking Phone... *Unlock Done.*
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.    
Thanks to @Pufi164 for test report.  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

